# مساعده فى تصميم صرف الامطار لمنطقه تدريب عسكريه



## م محمد المصرى (12 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
برجاء المساعده فى تصميم صرف الامطار لمنطقه عرض عسكرى أبعادها 144 م فى 106 م


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (14 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
يجب تحديد غزارة المطر تبعا للمنطقة الموجود بها المشروع 
ويتم حساب كمية الامطار الساقطة 
وهل سيتم صرف الامطار على خزان ام سيتم الربط على شبكة موجودة بالفعل 
وتبعا لطبيعة المساحة يتم توزيع الاتش بيسن او عمل جترات لجميع المياة


----------

